# What do you think about your parents?



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

hmm?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

they're awesome and I love them


----------



## Uncomfortably Diurnal (Apr 12, 2011)

skygazer said:


> they're awesome and I love them


Ditto


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

My family has always been there for me, so it's tough not to get attached to them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

My mom is awesome, my dad was not, so I split the difference and went with "they are okay." That and "they give me money/shelter/food."


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

they're awesome and mean a lot to me and i love them.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

They're there.


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

My father was distant, didn't give a sh*t and is now dead, and I couldn't care less. My mother means well and would never stop supporting me but at the same time I can tell that her behaviour and personality largely contributed to how dysfunctional and inept a human being I became, so it's hard for me not to resent her in some way. It may be a horrible thing to say but I really wish I had been born to completely different parents. I might be alright then.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

My father has been dead since I was in my mid-teens. My mother and I have mostly positive, but very superficial relationship. She usually only tolerates my expressing happiness, so that's what I tell her whether it's true or not. She means well. She wasn't abusive and I think she loves me, but it's been a long time since I've gone to her with any sort of problems or concerns. I took care of myself both before and after my dad died, so there's not really much for her to provide in the way of support.


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my mum, sometimes I hate her.

The other parental unit ..denies I'm even his, when its painfully obvious we look alike. Punkarse. I barely even know him anyway, he abandoned us when I was 2.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Love 'em both, though my dad annoys me so much sometimes. Mom rocks


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

That depends which parent. My dad is just pathetic. My stepmom is nosy and annoying but harmless. My abusive stepdad I threatened to kill once. My mom has just made life so much more difficult that I decided I hate her.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

I love them but they tend to get in random moods with me and put me down for no reason which has an effect on my self confidence and anxiety.


----------



## Stormclouds (Mar 8, 2011)

I used to hate my parents, but I've learned to forgive them, even if I can't forget things they did to me.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

They're always there for me and understanding when I need them to be.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

They mean a lot to me and I love them.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Love my mom, HATE my dad


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't live with them, can't live without them. But I can't wait to move out of their house, so they can't make me do all of their work all the time.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

They're awesome. A bit misunderstanding sometimes, but that's alright.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Through all the stuff I had been through - they helped shape me _the best way they could_. I can't fault them for that. I really wish my dad was still around. He'd be proud.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

They can be annoying at times, but I love them unconditionally.


(I voted 'I hate them' and 'i love them').


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Through all the stuff I had been through - they helped shape me _the best way they could_. I can't fault them for that. I really wish my dad was still around. He'd be proud.


this is true. i should remember this more often

that they tried the best way they knew how, and they only want what's best for me

it's just hard to remember sometimes >.<


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

They're really good people and support me unconditionally.

Are the perfect? No. Do I expect them to be? No.


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

My dad - not so much. My mom and stepdad - supports me tons.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

They're kind of crazy. I don't talk to my dad.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

love, mean a lot, awesome, money/shelter/food

i complain about them because i'm their kid and that's what kids do.


----------



## jijiji (Feb 5, 2011)

the "money/shelter/food" option is kind of irrelevant now lol. i should have added "and not much else"


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

they suck but still love my mom


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

They constantly send me mixed messages which is very confusing. I love them and sometimes I dislike the way that my dad acts. My parents supply me with food, shelter, and clothing. Clothing is mostly special items such as a new jacket.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

I don't have any problems with my mom, she's pretty much the only person who I talk to now so how can I complain?

My dad supplies me the food/shelter/home but it's difficult to conversate with him..I still like him but not as much as my mommy.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I love my mom. She's probably one of the few people I care about in this world. Actually she's number 1 on my list if I have to choose.. My dad I care about and love too, but he's just has this permanant douche attitude.. He can be nice on occasion though..


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


> I love my mom. She's probably one of the few people I care about in this world. Actually she's number 1 on my list if I have to choose.. My dad I care about and love too, but he's just has this permanant douche attitude.. He can be nice on occasion though..


i luv my mom too she's the most important person in my life my dad's so absentminded that he's not rly involved in my life he's also selfish but i still luv him cuz he's my dad


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

They are the best but they can become overbearing sometimes.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

They love me and have been supportive but never have had faith in me. They just didn't have the capacity to deal with my fear issues as a child. They lacked the knowledge many parents do; that nurturing confidence and independence is at least as important as instilling moral character.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Mom= Love her.
Dad= was never around, wouldn't care if he died.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

They give me money, shelter, food...Not much emotional support though...They lead a reclusive lifestyle so if anything they make my SA worse...Though they're not bad people and I appreciate that they at least seem to care about me...Kind of too on the nosy/overprotective and preachy side for my tastes...


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Love my mom, hate my dad.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

my mom is great.


----------



## ladofmad (Apr 14, 2011)

There seems to be a pattern of love for moms and antipathy/indifference towards dads.


----------

